

Show HN: An elegant open-source note-taking app in the cloud - cydrobolt
http://github.com/cydrobolt/scribeline

======
kafei
Some hopefully helpful feedback:

* I clicked Help, and then clicked again to dismiss the notification, which unexpectedly spawned another identical help dialog.

* While writing a note, I get "Alert Generic unhandled error. Try again later. Error: Title/content cannot be blank. Autosave paused until successful manual save." I had not titled the document yet. Why is a title necessary? If you do need to keep that field and it can't be empty, can this error be more silent? I didn't initiate a save - the app decided it wanted to.

* While writing a note, I clicked "New" and got a notification "New document created!" but nothing about the current view changed. and I don't see any evidence of a new document.

In general, I am wondering what problem you are trying to solve with this app?
There are a lot of note taking apps, and that's fine, but I wasn't sure what
was different about your version.

